# Tall women?! Baby bumps



## diamond0405

Hey everyone!

For all you tall women out there what did your baby bumps look like , was it big or small, and when did you start to show and your height??lol 

Even if you are not tall I would still like to know the same haha.
I'm 5'8 and I'm tryin to get a feel of what my bump will possibly look like:)
I know that every pregnancy is different but I'm still just curious

Thank you:)


----------



## Amygdala

I think your bump will depend more on muscle tone and your shape than your height. I'm about 5'7 I think and showed from 20 weeks, with quite a big bump by the end. I'm also not skinny to start with though and have muscle tone to speak of. :haha:


----------



## MindUtopia

I agree, I think your overall body shape and probably body fat will make more of a difference. I'm 5'9. I think I probably started to look a little pregnant (as opposed to just chubby and bloated) around 14-15 weeks, but definitely had a noticeable bump around 19 weeks. I'm a little overweight normally and tend to carry my body fat in my belly anyway, so I probably look a little more pregnant than I actually am, despite being tall. But I'm really active and have kept up my usual healthy diet, so I've not really gained any excess weight except for in my bump in pregnancy. So I'd say my bump looks curvy and cute, but it's very proportionate so far. I'm not sure my height makes much difference, but I think my body shape before I got pregnant combined with a slow and steady weight gain in pregnancy has more to do with it.


----------



## Mummy Bean

This is my bump at about 8 months and im 5ft 10. 

it started showing pretty quickly, and got MASSIVE (i had an 8lb 4 baby). i think being tall helped hide all the extra weight i put on, so a few ppl commented how i looked 'all bump' but i knew i was much bigger all round.
 



Attached Files:







phone 662.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 26


----------



## lozzy21

Im 5"9

This was me at 18 weeks
https://i930.photobucket.com/albums/ad148/lozzy22minx/SAM_0806.jpg
31 weeks
https://i930.photobucket.com/albums/ad148/lozzy22minx/SAM_0841.jpg
and 35 weeks,10 hours before she was born at 8lb15
https://i930.photobucket.com/albums/ad148/lozzy22minx/SAM_0854.jpg


----------



## ladybrixton

I never got a huge bump with my son. I'm 5'8, so not overly tall, but my torso is very very long. I didn't start showing until about 22 weeks or so. I've attached a picture showing 19, 26 and 39 weeks. My son wasn't small either, he was 9lbs at birth. Midwives always said I was carrying him well... whatever that means.

x
 



Attached Files:







397164_10151333203355472_197343293_n.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 39


----------



## BabyCleo

Im 5'9 and thats great to know! i was curious too :)


----------



## diamond0405

Thank you for all the feedback!! Cute bumps btw:) I hope I have a huge baby bump lol


----------



## stephj25

I am 5'10'' and I had a nice neat bump. The one with the cut was me at 35 weeks just after having my appendix removed. The one with my clothes on is me at 38 weeks xx
 



Attached Files:







538804_10150634697792077_643072076_9773721_525139848_n.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 24









554345_10150678915357077_643072076_9907261_1928224032_n.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 20


----------



## Katiie

I'm 6ft 1" and it took me till 24 weeks to show,
I was never huge, he was a lovely 7lb 8oz. 

Would upload a pic but don't have any on my phone!


----------



## diamond0405

did it hurt??? and thank you for uploading!

@katiie did u carry low or high?


----------



## stephj25

tbh the recovery from the op was worse than the appendicitis. Olivia kept booting me right where it was removed!! They acted like I was a celeb when I went back to be induced :wacko:

That is the only pic I had with a clear shot at my belly, sorry about the scar :flower:


----------



## ladybrixton

diamond0405 said:


> Thank you for all the feedback!! Cute bumps btw:) I hope I have a huge baby bump lol

When I first got pregnant I kept wishing for a huge bump. Even when I was 25ish weeks and had a small bump I kept wishing for a huge one. Friends who were equally as far along as I was but who had big bumps told me to be careful what I wished for and enjoy being able to move around easily for as long as I could.

Towards the end of my pregnancy when for me I had a big bump (but it still wasn't huge) I finally understood what they meant. The bigger the bump the more strain on your body and your back. I also kept forgetting it was there and then getting stuck when I tried to get through narrow gaps sideways - it's funny, it's an instinctual reaction to turn sideways to get through a narrow gap and even though I was huge I kept forgetting and giving it a try. I got stuck between two cars once - very embarrassing! 

I wasn't one who missed my bump after my son was born - many of my friends did. It felt so good to have a flat (ish!!) stomach again. I look back at pictures now though and I miss it a bit. It was comforting to rub and so exciting to imagine peering through the skin to see the little being inside.

x


----------



## diamond0405

Ouch! And no worries lol

& that's true.never that of it in that way. It's funny cuz even with all that said I still want a big bump. But without the aches lol. And funny story i could not imagine that happening to me lol


----------



## zoomlentil

I'm 5'10" and will be interested to see what my bump looks like when I end up getting pregnant too! I have always hoped that it will be one of those cool, slopey, feminine looking ones, rather than popping straight out the front. :haha:


----------

